# Mystery Wire



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

85 NA~

Anyone had any experience with this wire? Comes from the harness on the right side of the throttle body. I have never known its home since I've owned the car.









I recently replaced the fuel pressure regulator and I guess I more so assumed this wire on the opposing side of the throttle body belonged to the fuel temperature sensor on the regulator. It, like the wire on the other side has the yellow // red interior wire and both were missing whatever connector type they had prior to me owning the car. I added the baby blue connector to the wire I attached back to the fpr's fts sensor. Figured it would go nice with the ngk wires I'm installing soon.

















If I have done something abundantly pointless or wrong, please give me some feedback. I love learning the correct way of doing things


----------



## CoorsZ31 (May 16, 2010)

*Wire Back Fuel Temperature Sensor*

Maybe confusing how I'm asking, not what I'm asking.

Does the fuel temperature sensor wire harness come from the harness on the driver side or passenger side of the throttle body?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

best guess is its a wire that connects to the AC compressor.


----------

